# Back for a third time



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

I was hoping never to see this site again  I have had dp/dr in the past for a year in 2012 then again this past March/April. For almost a week now it has been back and Im scared and don’t want to have to suffer again. Adding to it is that I am 22 weeks pregnant. Iv wanted to be pregnant my whole life and I don’t want this to ruin my pregnancy and becoming a mom. I got off paxil back in feb and then dp/dr came back a month later. I got off of it because I wanted to try to get pregnant soon and I knew it was bad to be on during pregnancy and bam dp/dr so I went back on paxil and it went away 3 or 4 week later. After my wedding I got pregnant and stoped paxil. I was good for 18 weeks ( I did go on 25 mg of zoloft ) but started to have anxiety and ocd so I upped zoloft and started feeling depressed and got dp/dr again  it got so bad I have to stay with my family and can’t leave the house. I went to a specialist for the baby and he told me to get back on paxil for the safety of myself and my baby. So please don’t make me feel bad about being on it, I feel horrible enough. I don’t know what to ask or what’s ekse to say I just want this to go away and hope paxil is the magical pill that has actually been the cure for me in the past :/


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sorry you've gotten it again, especially at a time like this.

But we're all here for you! You're always welcome on the forums. 



> So please don't make me feel bad about being on it, I feel horrible enough.


This was your decision and it's a good one. A specialist made sure of that - there isn't anything to feel bad about.

Is your specialist a psychologist or someone you can speak with about your anxiety and obsessions? In my opinion, it might be wise to pair your medicine with therapy.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

lilnewk said:


> I was hoping never to see this site again  I have had dp/dr in the past for a year in 2012 then again this past March/April. For almost a week now it has been back and Im scared and don't want to have to suffer again. Adding to it is that I am 22 weeks pregnant. Iv wanted to be pregnant my whole life and I don't want this to ruin my pregnancy and becoming a mom. I got off paxil back in feb and then dp/dr came back a month later. I got off of it because I wanted to try to get pregnant soon and I knew it was bad to be on during pregnancy and bam dp/dr so I went back on paxil and it went away 3 or 4 week later. After my wedding I got pregnant and stoped paxil. I was good for 18 weeks ( I did go on 25 mg of zoloft ) but started to have anxiety and ocd so I upped zoloft and started feeling depressed and got dp/dr again  it got so bad I have to stay with my family and can't leave the house. I went to a specialist for the baby and he told me to get back on paxil for the safety of myself and my baby. So please don't make me feel bad about being on it, I feel horrible enough. I don't know what to ask or what's ekse to say I just want this to go away and hope paxil is the magical pill that has actually been the cure for me in the past :/


You have absolutely nothing to apologise for miss...

This is so awful for you...Its bad enough having DP but whilst you are carrying a baby must be absolutely horrendous...

All I can say is take it extremely easy for the coming months...NO STRESS at all of any kind....No matter how subtle it may seem...Hopefully you medicine kicks back in quickly and you start to feel better very soon...


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

Shattering.. So sorry to read your story, this illness is one of the most destructive things to ever exist and it's even for me to comprehend that it's real. Seriously hope things get better for you!!


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

since ur the pro of dp, medicine has been ur cure? thats nothing bad, if u have to be on a med but u feel normal, that is sick, my whole adult family is on physc meds, and there all super cool and normal, i would of never knew

i know we all want to be med free but maybe staying on a med for a year or so maybe thats what u need

but uh did u suffer from paranioa, or like not feeling like urself? like ur personality and shit like that

cus thats what i go thru, and i would love to know if u got help in those areas, it sucks u got back into this, i hope u get better


----------

